# Type 3157 bulb replacements (backup lights)



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay, they're not strobes, but could be LEDs, depending who makes 'em. I'm looking into "drop-in" replacement bulbs for backup (reverse) lights. Until I can get auxiliary lighting wired up, I'd like to see if there's something brighter than the OEM incandescent bulbs.

I Googled for halogen bulbs, but what keeps appearing are multi-LED bulbs (20 or more LEDs) from various manufacturers. One 31-LED set on Amazon received one 5-star and one 1-star review. 

Anyone used/using any aftermarket bulbs that really are a major improvement over the stock backup lights?


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are talking about the led version of the 3157 bulb, I don't think they are legal for road use. The light shines directly backwards and you lose the use of the reflector to enhance the brightness of the bulb. IMO use the hazard lights until you upgrade to some type of flashing unit.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you try VIP or AutoZone? Sometimes they have "High Output" replacement backup light bulbs.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

do not buy the 50w halogen reverse lights from autobarn.....unless you like throwing money away.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

whelen makes a set of 3157 that are used to replace the oem bulbs. there are 6 leds. 3 are the oem function leds and 3 are the stobe parts. not shure of any more info. ill have to go look to see if i can find more info


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.whelen.com/pb/Automotive...alue_Prod/Hide-A-Way_SuperLED_Halo_Series.pdf


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That kit is apparently specific to the 2006 Crown Vic. And they are for park/stop/turn bulbs.

I wonder if they will fit in the Intensifire turn signal sockets.

OP is looking to increase his reverse white lights anyway.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

it maybe cv specific. but its the same base just pinned differnt. and oh my mistake. all the snow plowing and shoveling must have gotten to me....


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd like to have some brighter back up lights too. I already have the aux back up lights but more is always better when it comes to seeing in the dark.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

2COR517;927329 said:


> OP is looking to increase his reverse white lights anyway.


Yup. 
I think my opening sentence might have been a bit vague; I was referring to this being the Strobe Lighting Forum. From reading the archives, it looks like pretty much anything to do with working lights is on-topic, and not just (xenon) strobes.



Schwinn68;927362 said:


> I'd like to have some brighter back up lights too. I already have the aux back up lights but more is always better when it comes to seeing in the dark.


Definitely. Even if/when I get something like a White Night unit hooked up, I figured some additional candlepower out the back would be good. (R! R! R! More power!  )


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

chuckraduenz;927305 said:


> http://www.whelen.com/pb/Automotive...alue_Prod/Hide-A-Way_SuperLED_Halo_Series.pdf


this is the halo series light. its made for use in crown victorias. it can be modified (by whelen or a whelen tech ie engineer or installer or just someone who knows what they are doing) for f150 f250 f350 and fisher and western blinkers in the intensifire headlights for the plows. and cannot be modified for a chevy. to replace the 3157 reverse light.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

plowman4life;927656 said:


> this is the halo series light. its made for use in crown victorias. it can be modified (by whelen or a whelen tech ie engineer or installer or just someone who knows what they are doing) for f150 f250 f350 and fisher and western blinkers in the intensifire headlights for the plows. and cannot be modified for a chevy. to replace the 3157 reverse light.


yes i am well aware of that for a cv. but its still a 3157 bulb base. a chevys reverse bulbs arent a 3157. its a 3156........ 3157 are dual fillament. 3156 are one fillament. still would work in the taillight part.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

chuckraduenz;927666 said:


> a chevys reverse bulbs arent a 3157. its a 3156........ 3157 are dual fillament. 3156 are one fillament. still would work in the taillight part.


The owner's manual for my '04 Silverado 1500 says 3157 for the back-up lamp, so that's what I was going by.
A 3156-style bulb can supposedly be used to replace about ten other types, but I figured I'd start with what was in the manual.



DHDB;927117 said:


> If you are talking about the led version of the 3157 bulb, I don't think they are legal for road use. The light shines directly backwards and you lose the use of the reflector to enhance the brightness of the bulb.


Some of the multi-LED ones I've seen have a ring of six or so diodes at the base of the cylinder, I guess to use the entire surface of the reflector.
I've only found a couple of user reviews on them so far, and those were either "I love 'em" or "They stink." I don't think either of those people were using them on a plow truck.

JeffNY, thanks for the warning on the Autobarn halogens. Duly noted.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

3157 are dual filament park/turn or stop, 3156 are single. They will both fit in the receptacle. I'm guessing the General decided to use all the same bulbs wherever possible to simplify the assembly line.


----------

